# Experts To Explore Anti-Vape Lies



## fbb1964 (13/7/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-07-09_experts-to-explore-anti-vape-lies.html

*Experts To Explore Anti-Vape Lies*
Posted 9th July 2021 by Dave Cross





A panel of international experts are going to explore the global web of anti-vape lies and how it influences the public’s perspective on vaping and safer nicotine products. Headlined “The Battle Between Innovation and Bully Tactics”, the seventh episode of The Advocates Voice, or TAV, will premiere at 11am on Sunday, 11 July.

The panel will be led by Greece-based public health expert, Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos, the panel discussion will be simulcast on the Coalition of Asia Pacific Tobacco Harm Reduction Advocates’ (CAPHRA) Facebook page (1).

Live questions from viewers to the panel are encouraged, according to the hosts CAPRHA, and say that TAV 7 will make fascinating and timely viewing.

TAV is gaining a strong following among Tobacco Harm Reduction supporters and the wider public. It follows mounting evidence, identifying well-known figures and entities at the centre of false accusations levelled at safer THR products. Inexcusable attacks on THR consumer advocates are also growing.

“_Billionaire philanthropists are using their money to influence the World Health Organisation (WHO) - and in turn governments who rely on their guidance regarding tobacco policies. It’s a sophisticated global web of lies and Dr Farsalinos and the TAV panel will expose the truth_,” said Nancy Loucas, CAPHRA's Executive Coordinator.

“_Ignoring the science, WHO treats smoking and nicotine vaping the same. This disastrous approach towards safer nicotine vaping products continues to negatively impact smoking cessation rates, costing millions of lives globally_.”

She told Planet of the Vapes that TAV 7 will also explore the role of billionaire philanthropist influence on the mainstream media and scientific journals.
“_The same people funding academic institutions for their ‘research’ then assist in this research being broadcast via the mainstream media. It’s all about controlling public perception and promoting lies about anti-tobacco harm reduction_,” added Ms Loucas.

She said some academics and scientists are effectively being bought and sold by billionaires and their foundations.

*Promotional trailer*
Loucas commented: “_The strategy to corrupt the public and academic narrative through funding research and influencing the media is out of control. As well as presenting their lies as science, university researchers and scientists’ defamatory attacks on THR consumer advocates need to stop. They must be held to account_.”

TAV 7 will discuss the best ways for consumer advocates to respond to such attacks.
“_To think that vaping – the world’s most effective smoking cessation tool – is being demonised in such a systematic, global way needs to be fully exposed. TAV 7 will do just that_.”

The panel will include leading Asia Pacific THR consumer advocates: Asa Saligupta (Director of ECST - ENDs Cigarette Smoke Thailand, Mirza Abeerchange.org/v4v-petition that urges the World Health Organisation (WHO) to respect consumer rights and to stop demonising Tobacco Harm Reduction options ahead of the next biennial meeting of the WHO Framework Convention of Tobacco Control (WHO FCTC) in November.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

I believe that for this industry needs the big (and small) companies need to get together to face the wild and ruthless competition of Big Tobacco. The fact that PM bought Juul and all the hype about the “heat don’t burn” devices tells a lot about their current strategy…

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (13/7/21)

Only now? Why not from the start?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (13/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I believe that for this industry needs the big (and small) companies need to get together to face the wild and ruthless competition of Big Tobacco. The fact that PM bought Juul and all the hype about the “heat don’t burn” devices tells a lot about their current strategy…



I agree 100% mate. I remember this old post I did in February this year and it illustrated the Big Tobacco strategy clearly. Just like with cigarettes their coming for the vape industry big time to dominate just like they do with all other tobacco products. It took them time to catch up with the innovation in the vaping industry but they have definitely arrived now. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/big-wins-for-big-tobacco-vaping-category-report-2021.t71362/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

